# wiring up subs



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

i running the sub out signal from my equalizer to a 2 channel amp.
I have 2 10" 150 rms subs, the amp is 150 x 2 rms 

so wil it be alright to just plug one sub up to each channel so it would kinda be like left and right subs.
I dont have to bridge anything even though subout is a mono signal?

Im trying to make this the simplest set up possible as this is my first time putting a system together, i have all the wiring laid out, the last step is just to bolt my interior back togetther


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

in my last car I had a 150x2 amp and 2 10" subs, I just hooked one to each channel and it worked great


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

nice!! thanks man ill be bumpin very soon then


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

It would work fine to do it that way but, you will get more power out the amp if you bridge it. I would bridge it at the amp then run 2 set of wires 1 set for each sub. I've noticed you get the amp to work harder that way. Up to you though.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

since this is my first set up and the rms of the subs match the amp unbridged i will do it that way. They are on 150rms subs so nothing crazy


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Surf for the manufacturers wire diagrams for the both the amp and the subs.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

i have all of the diagrams at home, but i got everything hooked up and it sounds really good, and bumps hella lound, for just 2 150 watt 10"s these hit like some 12's ive heard

cdt is like the sleeper brand


----------

